# Reklamáció az UPC-nek



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 9)

Tisztelt UPC!

Szerződésünket (ÜF. szám: ********) június elején kötöttük önökkel. Emlékeztetném önöket, hogy a szerződésben (illetve óriásplakátokon a városban orrba szájba) július és augusztus hónapra bőszen hirdetik a két hónap ingyenes szolgáltatást.

Kézhez kaptam azonban a számlát, mely 06.11 és 08.11 között 26.366 Ft számláz a jogosan követelt tört havi júniussal ellentétben, melynek összege 9592 + áfa. Igaz, hogy ez közelíti a nasanal használt satellites átvitel árait, de ez ellen nem ágálok, én akarok internetezni, hát basszak rá. Természetesen nem én vagyok az egyetlen, aki megkapta ezt az elbaszott számlát. Az egész város megkapta, ne is álltassanak.

Az egész városnak be kell kérem fáradnia az ügyfélszolgálatra, vagy telóznia kell, mert aki meg akarja spórolni az 1 órás sorban állást, vagy a minimum 40 percig tartó lejárt jogdíjú hívásvárakoztató zenét, annak lekapcsolják a szolgáltatását. Erősebb kutya baszik, nemde?

Bár lenne egy kedves jogász ismerősöm (vagy valami rendes jogrned ebben a fostalicska pocsolya országban), a billentyűzetem amortizációját, a feleslegesen elhasznált agykapacitásom alternativ költségét, negatív érzelmeim gondatlanságból elkövetett felbujtását mind ráterhelném az idióta tehetetlen vállalatukra.

A rendelkezésre állásuk, hogy is mondjam, hektikus. Bár a kábelmodem és a router kihúzkodásával és visszadugdosásával időnként újra "rendelkezésre állnak". Most épp asszem büntetősávon vagyok, ami aztán tökéletes kijátszása mindenféle fogyasztóvédelmi jognak, szerződés-, vagy jogszegés, de ha ebben tévednék (és önök szerint nyilván tévedek), akkor is minimum geciség, és ok arra, hogy további 15 ismerősömet és ügyfelemet lebeszéljem a fos mocsok szolgáltatásuk igénybrevételéről. Nem minden ismerősöm hallgat rám, de azért eddig kb 15.-öt sikerült lebeszélnem róla. Hát ez barátok közt is havi 150 rongy kiesés. Ezzel vigasztalom magamat, suttyókáim.

15 Gb anyagot mozgattam meg augusztusban, tekintve, hogy grafikusok és informatikusok munkáját koordinálom. Az önök szolgáltatásával dolgozni azt nem lehet havi 10 ezer forintért? A nagyanyám a célcsoportjuk a nyugdíjából?

Hívjanak fel a mobilomon *********, és esdeklő bocsánatkérések között intézzék el, hogy a 7 kilóbájtos download vonalam visszaálljon a szerződött értékre. Küldjenek egy rendes számlát a szerződött értékekkel, és felejtsük el egymást, jobb szeretném a netet használni, a barátnőmmel meg az időt tölteni, semmint fordítva.

Nem ártana továbbá, ha egy rendszergazdi, már ha egyáltalán vannak ott ilyenek, megoldaná azt a misztikus helyzetet, hogy az embernek heteente kétszer újra kelljen konfigurálnia a kábelmodem mac addressét a tetűlassú websitjukon. Ha kell, kiutalom egy munkatársamat egy órára, amialatt megoldja ezt a fél éves problémájukat.

Komolyan mondom szívem szerint összeszednék maguk ellen 10 érvet, és nagy betűkkel kiplakátoznám a várost, hogy ÁTVERÉS!!!. De talán jobb lenne kirúgni az inkompetens vezetőséget, és eltiltani őket a további cégvezetéstől.

Elnézést a hangnemért, de nem én vagyok, aki átbassza magukat, hanem fordítva, talán így érthető a döhöm. Én nem ígértem semmit maguknak, csak hogy használom a cuccot és fizetek érte, de hogy használni se tudjam rendesen, még többet is fizessek érte, majd utána egy-egy napom felét azzal töltsem, hogy kikönyörögjem a szerződött szolgáltatásomat, na azt nem. Agyő, ez volt az utolsó szerződésünk.

Önök szolgáltatók, ideje lenne elgondolkodni a szó értelmén.

A megoldást várva, üdvözlettel,

***** *****

UI: Ha esetleg a szokásos maszlaggal válaszolnának, hogy "Kedves *****-es, fáradjon be egy fél napra az igen kellemesen légkondicionált ügyfélszolgálatunkra", akkor kicsit feljebb megyek erről az [email protected] vonalról, és beígérem egy managger managger managgerének hogy lebeszélek még pár embert erről a tévéshoppos színvonalú szolgáltatásról. Csináljanak már valamit, ez a teljesítmény manapság "kiesett hasznot" von magával, nem elégedett ügyfeleket. "


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 10)

Gondolom idezted ezt Garfi... <_<  
sajnos amig a szolgaltatok otthon felosztottak maguk kozott a teruleteket - hol is volt anno ilyen?amerika-casinok-maffia?  -, addig nem sokat tehet az ugyfel, vagy atkoltozik masik teruletre - ahol mas a szolgaltato, vagy harcol tovabb...
mert azt el lehet felejteni, hogy valakit is erdekel az ilyen szolgaltato cegeknel, hogy 1-2 ember felmondja a szerzodeset, meg ha masik 50-et is lebeszel rola....
.... tudom, tapasztalatbol, costumer-service-s voltam anno... bar nem itt :wacko:


----------



## GIGI (2004 Szeptember 10)

ez igy igaz, nagy bajban is vagyok e miatt, mert az en angolommal max annyit tudok kinyogni, hogy koszi van, volt lesz, de nem kerunk  
igy jol meg is sertettem a mostani apartman biztositonkat, mikor hivott, hogy meg kell ujjitanunk a biztositast... :rohog


----------



## klari (2004 Szeptember 10)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 9 2004, 02:47 PM
> *Tisztelt UPC!
> 
> *


Garfi, ezt tökéletesen el tudom hinni, tudniillik amikor MO-n voltam a nyáron egy hasonló eset zajlott le a barátnőmmel. Akkor kezdődött a probléma amikor értesítette az UPC-t, hogy 6 hónaponként egyszerre szeretne fizetni a TV szolgáltatásáért. Az UPC nem vonta le a bankszámlájáról az összeget, de havonta fenyegette, hogy lekapcsolják a szolgáltatást, ha nem fizet. Végül a barátnőm megunta a herce hurcát, leszerelte a dobozt, és telefonon lemondta a szolgáltatást. Újabb számlázás alkalmával kiderült, hogy írásban várják a lemondást. A barátnőm felajánlotta, hogy vissza viszi a dobozt és személyesen kifizeti a számlát, erre a hölgy a vonal másik végén azt tanácsolta, hogy ne fizessen mert akkor úgy veszik, hogy minden rendben és tovább fogják tartani a szolgáltatást a szokásos számlákkal együtt.
Ez alatt az idő alatt velem volt kiba......va mert a másik műhold szolgáltatón csak német adások jöttek be és én nem tudok németül. Legfeljebb arra volt jó, hogy kiolvastam jó pár könyvét a barátnőmnek.


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 12)

Idézet egy barátom leveléből, aki kilenc év Kanada, és hét hónap Kína után hazaköltözött:

"...Vegre internet is van . Sajnos 3x lassubb es ugyanannyiszor dragabb mint
Vancouverben.
Nem tudom miert ilyen draga itt minden?..."

Hát ennyi, és akkor olyan ember mondta, akinek van viszonyítási alapja.


----------



## Kika (2004 Szeptember 12)

Valamelyik modi igazan kiszedhetne a fenti levelbol az azonositokat


----------



## Garfi (2004 Szeptember 12)

> _Originally posted by Kika_@Sep 12 2004, 07:03 PM
> * Valamelyik modi igazan kiszedhetne a fenti levelbol az azonositokat  *


 Eszem azt a kis habcsók lelkivilágod... A levél azé' jó, mert arról szól, amiről és nem törzsi táncokat lejtve udvariaskodik egy nyilvánvalóan " vérgeci" társulattal.
Nekem ezért teccik.


----------



## Spanky (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Garfi_@Sep 12 2004, 12:49 PM
> * Eszem azt a kis habcsók lelkivilágod... *


 :rohog :rohog :rohog 

imádom a Magyar nyelvet


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

:wacko:


----------



## Sz.Szonja (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Garfi+Sep 12 2004, 02:49 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Garfi @ Sep 12 2004, 02:49 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Kika_@Sep 12 2004, 07:03 PM
> * Valamelyik modi igazan kiszedhetne a fenti levelbol az azonositokat  *


Eszem azt a kis habcsók lelkivilágod... A levél azé' jó, mert arról szól, amiről és nem törzsi táncokat lejtve udvariaskodik egy nyilvánvalóan " vérgeci" társulattal.
Nekem ezért teccik. [/b][/quote]
Bocsánat, hogy közbekottyintok, de Kika nem a telefonszámokra, ügyfélszámra és hasonlókra gondolt, mint azonosítók?


----------



## lyvian (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Spanky+Sep 13 2004, 12:44 AM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Spanky @ Sep 13 2004, 12:44 AM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'> <!--QuoteBegin-Garfi_@Sep 12 2004, 12:49 PM
> * Eszem azt a kis habcsók lelkivilágod... *


:rohog :rohog :rohog 

imádom a Magyar nyelvet [/b][/quote]
imádom Garfit  

:rohog :rohog :rohog


----------



## csocsike (2004 Szeptember 13)

:blink:


----------



## Kika (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Sz.Szonja+Sep 12 2004, 05:51 PM--></div><table border='0' align='center' width='95%' cellpadding='3' cellspacing='1'><tr><td>*QUOTE* (Sz.Szonja @ Sep 12 2004, 05:51 PM)</td></tr><tr><td id='QUOTE'>
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Bocsánat, hogy közbekottyintok, de Kika nem a telefonszámokra, ügyfélszámra és hasonlókra gondolt, mint azonosítók? [/b][/quote]
De, arra gondoltam.


----------



## norberger (2004 Szeptember 13)

Igen osztom véleményed a UPC-vel kapcsolatban!Képtelenek minőségi szolgáltatásra ezért már 3éve kitíltottam őket a lakásomból!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Ahmet (2004 Szeptember 13)

A + oldala:
húgom évekig nem fizetett, de jött az adás, ő meg nem reklamált.
Jelenleg úgy néz ki a mérleg, hogy 
+:1; 
-: baromi sok.


----------



## Kika (2004 Szeptember 13)

> _Originally posted by Ahmet_@Sep 13 2004, 10:59 AM
> * A + oldala:
> húgom évekig nem fizetett, de jött az adás, ő meg nem reklamált.
> Jelenleg úgy néz ki a mérleg, hogy
> ...


 En a Matav kabeltevevel vagyok igy. Mikor megvetem a lakast betelefonaltam, hogy ugy tudom, hogy az elottem levo tulajnak volt. Erre mondtak, hogy fel eve kikottette. Van a hazon egy muholdvevo is es bena szerelo biztost azt kototte ki, mert onnan egy deka jel nem jon


----------



## saga (2004 Szeptember 13)

modositva saga altal a tema indito


----------



## korpa (2006 November 22)

Upc vel nekem is sok gondom volt és egy nagyon szép nap volt amikor megválltam tőlük (remélem végleg )


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

Mi már egy éve megváltunk tőlük és nem hiányoznak egyáltalán...


----------



## [email protected] (2006 December 8)

további jó dumcsizást mindenkinek!


----------



## aldric (2006 December 8)

Én a Matávval voltam így, bár már T-Com-nak hívják. Hol volt vonalam, hol nem. Vagy véletlenül a szomszédomnak szánt hívás csörgött nálam az enyém meg nála. 1 évig ez ment. Akkora összevisszaság volt, hogy az már dühítő. Az volt mindig, hogy nem tehetnek róla, az alvállalkozó hibázott. Adtak egy számot hívjak őket. Hívtam azokat, azok detto ugyanezt mondták. Mire elértem a felelőst, ők meg azt mondták, hogy a Matáv mondta, hogy ez a szám ide való. Meg amikor az ember beszélt velük, olyan magas lóról beszéltek az emberről, mintha ők mindenek felett állnának. Felmondtam, vittem magammal még a családtagok közül 3 háztartást + 2 barátomat. Még 2 évig levelekkel bombáztak, hogy ingyen vagy 100 Ft-ért visszaléphetek. De amikor bementem és személyesen bemutattam a helyi ügyfélszolgálat vezetőjének erről is leszoktak. Úgy érzem nyugisabb az életem a MATÁV (T-com) nélkül. UPC meg sem próbálom, a szomszéd befaragott velük, szidja őket akár Garfi.


----------



## aldric (2006 December 8)

Én a Matávval voltam így, bár már T-Com-nak hívják. Hol volt vonalam, hol nem. Vagy véletlenül a szomszédomnak szánt hívás csörgött nálam az enyém meg nála. 1 évig ez ment. Akkora összevisszaság volt, hogy az már dühítő. Az volt mindig, hogy nem tehetnek róla, az alvállalkozó hibázott. Adtak egy számot hívjak őket. Hívtam azokat, azok detto ugyanezt mondták. Mire elértem a felelőst, ők meg azt mondták, hogy a Matáv mondta, hogy ez a szám ide való. Meg amikor az ember beszélt velük, olyan magas lóról beszéltek az emberről, mintha ők mindenek felett állnának. Felmondtam, vittem magammal még a családtagok közül 3 háztartást + 2 barátomat. Még 2 évig levelekkel bombáztak, hogy ingyen vagy 100 Ft-ért visszaléphetek. De amikor bementem és személyesen bemutattam a helyi ügyfélszolgálat vezetőjének erről is leszoktak. Úgy érzem nyugisabb az életem a MATÁV (T-com) nélkül. UPC meg sem próbálom, a szomszéd befaragott velük, szidja őket akár Garfi.


----------



## alberth (2006 December 10)

Az UPC-vel nincs bajom. Nálunk megbízható, csak az árai elég magasak. A tv-csatornák kiosztásáról viszont lenne mit kritizálnom. Ennyiért ilyet...?


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

alberth írta:


> Az UPC-vel nincs bajom. Nálunk megbízható, csak az árai elég magasak. A tv-csatornák kiosztásáról viszont lenne mit kritizálnom. Ennyiért ilyet...?


Én felvagyok háborodva, mert a családi csomag árát az égig emeli, és ráadásul nem ad minden csatornát, ami Pessten van! pl: a zone európa (UPC) 
Nekem a telefonnal is sok problémám volt, a konferencia vonal nem működött sokáig! Nostanában van a nettel is gond, néha!


----------



## Anry (2006 December 10)

Nos akkor milyen szolgáltatót válasszunk? Nekem is gondjaim lettek a T-comal!


----------



## Kinszi (2006 December 10)

Anry írta:


> Nos akkor milyen szolgáltatót válasszunk? Nekem is gondjaim lettek a T-comal!


Vszínű, nincsenek felkészülve, a sok internetezőre, a pénz "elfogy", fejlesztés meg nincs. Én sebességméréskor az 512 helyett mostanában csak 460-t, vagy előfordul, hogy kevesebbet méreek. Azt mondták a reklamációra, ez még belefér...


----------



## Controlcat (2006 December 11)

Sajnos itt közel sem olyan jó a UPC netszolgáltatás, sokszor akadozik a net, és gyakoriak a nagyobb hibák is, valószínűleg minden szolgáltatónál komolyabb fejlesztés hozna megoldást, de nekik nem sürgős, így jobban járnak sokkal.


----------



## uszy (2006 December 13)

Engem állandóan hívogatnak a T-Com emberei, hogy fizessek elő ADSL szolgáltatásra. Az ügyfélszolgálatuk meg azt mondja, hogy nincsenek meg a technikai feltételei az ADSL-nek....


----------



## Krojf (2007 Február 4)

Barátaim!
Szerény személyem STRONG 4500 SRT nevű, saját tulajdonú, digitális
szettel veszem a UPC Direct szolgáltatást+még legalább 13 műholdat is,
mivel Diseqc 1.2-es forgatómotor is szériatartozék hozzá.
A szett vége egy 70-es LG CRT-televízió.
Nekem sok bajom nincs ezzel, mindig biztos jelerősségre állok be és
kéthavonta frissítem a csatornaállományt is.
Úgyhogy én panaszmentes vagyok, de júniusban lejár a hűségnyilatkozat
két éve és újra tárgyalok velük.
A többit pedig majd meglátja Krojf koma.


----------



## Jaky (2007 Február 4)

Üdv!
Nekem most nyomta fel a T-Com az ADSL-emet 2-ről 7,5 megára változatlan áron. Eddig sem volt gondom vele, de most szuper lett.
Ezen felbuzdulva két lábbal rúgom ki az UPC-t a gyenge minőségű
TV szolgáltatásával és a minősíthetetlen ügyfélszolgálatával együtt és
átmegyek az IPTV-re (T-Home). Amit eddig láttam róla az meggyőzött.


----------



## Puszedliufo (2007 Február 4)

Jaky, a T-commal sem jársz jobban...de próba, szerencse


----------



## jara (2007 Február 4)

*upc*

Ezek szerint nem csak nálunk hektikus az internet sebessége... az a baj, hogy az upc-t hangyányit sem érdekli, hogy az ügyfél elégedett-e. az ügyfél fizessen, és fogja be az arcát. Egy dologra kíváncsi leszek: márciustól valóban felgyorsul-e a szolgáltatás, ahogy ígérik. Lehet, hogy naiv vagyok, ha hiszek ebben?


----------



## Jaky (2007 Február 4)

Puszedliufo írta:


> Jaky, a T-commal sem jársz jobban...de próba, szerencse


 
Eddig nem volt gondunk egymással és remélem ezután sem kell csalódnom!
Ha gubanc lesz, tudni fogtok róla


----------



## denyo (2007 Február 14)

jara írta:


> Ezek szerint nem csak nálunk hektikus az internet sebessége... az a baj, hogy az upc-t hangyányit sem érdekli, hogy az ügyfél elégedett-e. az ügyfél fizessen, és fogja be az arcát. Egy dologra kíváncsi leszek: márciustól valóban felgyorsul-e a szolgáltatás, ahogy ígérik. Lehet, hogy naiv vagyok, ha hiszek ebben?


szerintem a legtöbb szolgáltatót a pénz és nem az ügyfél érdekli
ígérgetések mindig vannak s csak nagyon néha tartják be lényegesen
ezvan ez az üzlet


----------



## platon (2007 Február 14)

Való igaz! a legtöbb szolgáltatót a pénz és nem az ügyfél érdekli. Keserű tapasztalat: szolgáltatót váltottam, egy hónapig nélkülöznöm kellett az internetet. Iszonyatos bürokrácia. Se lemondani, sem változtatni díjcsomagot szinte lehetetlen. A szerződések apróbetűs rafinériái, nem az előfizetőt szolgálják. Mire jók a hűségnyilatkozatok? A telefon és az internet szolgáltatók között sincs együttműködés. A szolgáltatást ne vedd komolyan. Sebesség, karbantartási idők, díjtételek, stb sok a kiszolgáltatottság. A korlátlan is elvi nyilatkozat.


----------



## Judit1983 (2007 Február 18)

jara írta:


> Ezek szerint nem csak nálunk hektikus az internet sebessége... az a baj, hogy az upc-t hangyányit sem érdekli, hogy az ügyfél elégedett-e. az ügyfél fizessen, és fogja be az arcát. Egy dologra kíváncsi leszek: márciustól valóban felgyorsul-e a szolgáltatás, ahogy ígérik. Lehet, hogy naiv vagyok, ha hiszek ebben?


 
Ha megengeded ezzel vitatkoznék. Ennek ellentmond az. hogy március 1-től minden internetes csomag sebességét jelentősen megnövelik (legalább 2,5-szeresére), és eltörlik az adatforgalmi korlátot. Jó, igaz, hogy ezt az egyik konkurens cég már kb. 1,5 hónapja megtette, dehát ez azért mégis azt jelenti, hogy fontos a UPC-nek az ügyfelek elégedettsége és a minél magasabb szinten való kiszolgálása. Igaz, néha nálunk is előfordul, hogy kb negyed vagy max. fél óráig nincs internet, de szerencsére csak ritkán.


----------



## julia000 (2007 Február 26)

Nekünk UPC Tv előfizetésünk van.Eddig minden problémát gyorsan és egyszerűen letudtunk rendezni telefonon.
Gondolkodunk az interneten is mert a miénk borzasztóan lassú,/rádió net/de még nem döntöttünk.


----------



## No1 vera (2007 Március 9)

Én egy nagyváros kellős közepén lakom, a UPC még csak most fekteti le a kábelt, de hogy mikor fogja bekötni is, és szolgáltatni azt nem tudom. Nem nekik lenne érdekük a gyors szolgáltatás, és elégedett ügyfelek?


----------



## Krojf (2007 Március 9)

Komáim!
Én saját műholdvevővel, saját forgatóval és tükörrel, beépített
Cryptoworks dekóderrel veszem a UPC Direct által szolgáltatott
csatornákat és azokkal ellentétben, akik a UPC saját szettjeit
használják, az ASTRA műholdon kívül még 14 műhold FTA-adóit
is fogom.
Kéthavonta frissítem az ASTRA kínálatát és nem maradok le egyetlen
újdonságról sem.
De azt elmondhatom, hogy a német kereskedelmi adók minőségéhez
képest a UPC csatornái kevésbé vételbiztosak és transzparensek.
A UPC kinyithatná a bukszát, hogy az ASTRA maximális minőségben
szolgáltassa a csomagját.
Fűzte ide Krojf komátok.


----------



## y010874 (2007 Március 24)

*upc*

most hallottam, hogy a upc minden előzetes felmérés nélkül kivette a mezzo nevű csatornát a választékából. sok embernek az utolsó mentsvára volt ez a csatorna.


----------



## y010874 (2007 Március 24)

még jó, hogy a piaci verseny kényszeríti őket, különben leszárnánek minket


----------



## Oscar (2007 Március 26)

A Mezzo törlése nekem is rosszul esett nagyon :-(


----------



## Oscar (2007 Március 26)

*Onlinekampány a UPC ellen a MEZZO törlése miatt *



*NOL • Népszabadság Online • 2007. március 23.*

A Nolblog több naplóírója is fogyasztóvédő akcióba kezdett a UPC azon döntése ellen, hogy a budapesti fejállomáson 2007. április 1-jével megszünteti a MEZZO sugárzását .

A Nolblogon Olda indította el a lavinát MEZZO pianissimo című bejegyzésével. A UPC "törzsvásárlójaként" felháborodásának ad hangot a cég eljárásának ténye és mikéntje ellen, majd részletesen dokumentálja a dolgot, és bemutatja, hogy ugyanez a multi máshol, például Hollandiában egészen máshogy viselkedik. Tovább a blogba >>>>>
 
<SCRIPT><!--D(["mb","Ukridge\u003c/a\>, aki szintén a MEZZO nagyfogyasztója, úgy véli, &quot; az elkeseredés / düh magányos és közösségi megélésén túl tehetünk, és tegyünk is a UPC ostoba és primitív hozzáállása ellen.&quot; És tesz is: tippeket ad blogja olvasóinak,*például azt, hogy ha valaki jelenleg előfizetője a UPC-nek és érintett a változásban,*akkor haladéktalanul levélben tegyen felszólamlást (rögtön csatol is egy formalevelet), küldjön e-mailt a UPC illetékeseinek (címlista mellékelve), terjessze a tiltakozási lehetőségeket, írjon kedvenc újságjának ... \n\u003ca href\u003d\"http://verbalnumera.nolblog.hu/?post_id\u003d23159\" target\u003d\"_blank\" onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\"\>tovább a*blogba >>>>>\u003cbr\>\u003cbr\>\u003c/a\>Hettie lejegyzetelte Bolgár György beszélgetését a Klubrádióban a UPC szóvivőjével, aki sajnálkozik, de mintha adna mégis egy halványt esélyt rá, hogy (egyszer majd?) visszahozzák kínálatukba a MEZZO-t. \n\u003ca href\u003d\"http://hettie.nolblog.hu/?post_id\u003d23170\" target\u003d\"_blank\" onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\"\>Tovább a blogba >>>>\u003cbr\>\u003c/a\>A blogbejegyzésekből kitűnik, hogy \u003ca href\u003d\"http://www.peticio.hu/?module\u003d6&pdid\u003d5850\" target\u003d\"_blank\" onclick\u003d\"return top.js.OpenExtLink(window,event,this)\"\>a Peticio.hu oldalon aláírásgyűjtésbe kezdtek a UPC döntése ellen\n\u003c/a\>.\u003c/div\>\u003c/div\>\u003c/div\>\n",0]);//--></SCRIPT>Ukridge, aki szintén a MEZZO nagyfogyasztója, úgy véli, " az elkeseredés / düh magányos és közösségi megélésén túl tehetünk, és tegyünk is a UPC ostoba és primitív hozzáállása ellen." És tesz is: tippeket ad blogja olvasóinak, például azt, hogy ha valaki jelenleg előfizetője a UPC-nek és érintett a változásban, akkor haladéktalanul levélben tegyen felszólamlást (rögtön csatol is egy formalevelet), küldjön e-mailt a UPC illetékeseinek (címlista mellékelve), terjessze a tiltakozási lehetőségeket, írjon kedvenc újságjának ... tovább a blogba >>>>>

Hettie lejegyzetelte Bolgár György beszélgetését a Klubrádióban a UPC szóvivőjével, aki sajnálkozik, de mintha adna mégis egy halványt esélyt rá, hogy (egyszer majd?) visszahozzák kínálatukba a MEZZO-t. Tovább a blogba >>>>
A blogbejegyzésekből kitűnik, hogy a Peticio.hu oldalon aláírásgyűjtésbe kezdtek a UPC döntése ellen .


<SCRIPT><!--D(["mi",10,2,"11184938226497d0",0,"0","Eredics Gábor","Eredics","[email protected]",[[],[["saját magam","[email protected]","11184938226497d0"]],[]],"márc. 24. (3 napja)",["Eredics László \[email protected]\>"],[],[],[],"2007.03.24. 17:32","Re: Segíts Te is : Onlinekampány a UPC ellen a MEZZO törlése miatt","Szerintem is jó csatorna! Tovább küldtem több embernek is! VaSu",[],1,,,"2007. március 24._17:32","Eredics Gábor \[email protected]\> írta, 2007.03.24.:","\u003cb class\u003dgmail_sendername\>Eredics Gábor\u003c/b\> <[email protected]> írta, 2007.03.24.:","gmail.com",,,"","",0,,"\[email protected]\>",0,,0,"Válasz erre az e-mailre: \"Segíts Te is : Onlinekampány a UPC ellen a MEZZO törlése miatt\"",0]);//--></SCRIPT>


----------



## Oscar (2007 Március 26)

Szerintem a MEZZO jó. Lehessen választani a jót is. 

Szólj be nekik Te is, és add tovább: http://www.peticio.hu/?module<WBR>=6&pdid=5850


----------



## Oscar (2007 Március 26)

y010874 - Az viszont sajnos nem igaz, hogy elözetes felmérés nélkül tervezik a mezzo törlését. A mezzo-nak Mo-n nincs kimutatható nézettsége. A magyaroknak Gyözike, meg sorozat, meg müanyagcsöcsü kelemenanna kell. Meg is kapják, ha a Mo-i médián múlik.


----------



## BMEvegyész (2007 Április 7)

Uj vagyok itt és itthonról. S mondhatom, hogy igencsak meglepett, hogy 
az itthontól vagy 10 ekm-re a UPC-t szidják. No, nem azért, mert mintha nem érdemelné meg a dorglást, hanem sokkal inkább azért, hogy ez Kanadában, a kanadai magyarok körében is téma!!! 
A Mezzot illetően azért változás történt. A "nép" felháborodására visszatették a programba - miközben az AXN nevű kommersz műsor is maradt. (Maradhatott volna más szemét műsorokkal egyetemben valahol a sutban...) A UPC egy "tartalék" csatornát állított be a Mezzo számára, amit a bevezetendő digitális műsorok számára tartottak eddig fenn. Hát, most az a kérdés, hogy vajon akkor mi lesz a digitális adások bevezetésével?


----------



## BMEvegyész (2007 Április 7)

Egyébként... Korábban volt a 3SAT, amit - ha jól emlékezem - Svájc, Ausztria és Németország közösen tart fenn, s ami kb. ugyan az volt "prózában", mint ami a zenét illeti "mezzoban". Sajnos ezt is "lekapták" olyan "jóféle" német adók kedvéért, mint az RTL. (Ez is nagyban hasonlít arra, ami az RTL magyarban... Vízuális és audiális ponyva...) A 3SAT-ot kevesen siratták, mert azért a zene sokkal nemzetközibb, mint a német nyelv... Ugyanakkor a színvonalas kulturális műsorok mellett nekem nagyon tetszett, hogy gyakorta "sviccer-dücs" nyelven adtak műsorokat, amit a könyebb megértés éedekében németül(!!!) feliratoztak... No, ez egy kissé humorosnak hatott számomra... Német anyanyelvű barátomnak viszont maga a nyelv volt humoros. Amint fogalmazott: mindig nevetésre ingerelte a kiejtés... Sajnos magam nem bírom annyira a német nyelvet, hogy ilyesfajta nyelvészeti magasságokba eljuthattam volna...


----------



## BMEvegyész (2007 Április 7)

(No, a lehetésges szimbolumok bevitele - úgy tűnik számomra - automatice történik. Így eshetett meg, hogy angol csókként értelmezte a "rendszer" azt - és magától betette -, ami tk. csak egy magyar szó akart volna lenni. S hogy meg ne essék megint: ez a pici szinonimája lenne...)


----------



## csboxi (2007 Május 14)

Miskolcon mrá jóideje szar a chello... gg chello


----------



## csboxi (2007 Május 14)

Kezd nagyon irritálni hogy este használhatatlan netes játékra... nekem csak arra kell szinte, nagyrészt, de valamit csinálhatnának már vel e*****


----------



## MadGhost (2007 Május 15)

Tisztelt csboxi
Reklamálj a Chello nál is és írásban, ha kell többször is. Ha valami gáz van én addig küldözgetem az e-mailt még nem történik valami jó dolog. Egyébként a játékhoz legalább 1 MB / 256 KBsávszél ajánlott és nem szabad közben le vagy felfelé tölteni mert akkor nagy a ping és nem tudsz játszani.


----------



## Jaky (2007 Május 15)

Sziasztok!
Nekem a Pro7 eltünése sérelmes. Itt tudtam legjobban követni a nemzetközi tőzsdei változásokat. Nagyon jól szerkesztett teletext oldalai voltak. :-(


----------



## alberth (2007 Augusztus 20)

Sziasztok!
Én a RAI UNOT hiányolom. Ma már többen tanulják az olasz nyelvet és kérték is az UPC-tól, hogy maradjon a csatorna. Ennek ellenére elvette.
Már csak francia /tv5, és 1-2 német csatorna van, ami egyszer csak elfogy, no mg amerikai, angol zenecsatornák.
Oda van a spanyol, orosz, olasz nyelvű. Tanulj nyelveket, mert uniós állampolgár vagy! Gyakorolj! Hogyan, amikor a hallgatható rádióban sincs világnyelv. Kispénzűeknek nincs joguk ilyesmihez?


----------



## makraattila (2007 Augusztus 27)

Nem szeretnék csúnyát mondani, de ez a UPC mint cég elég nagy sz...!Néha már azt érzem hogy bocsánatot kell kérni még ha bejelentek valamilyen hibát!
Na tudjátok miről beszélek!!!


----------



## Hakima (2007 Szeptember 10)

UPC leépül remélem kivonul eltünik kiturják tönkremegy bezár.


----------



## grindcore (2007 Szeptember 11)

Még jó hogy nálam nem UPC van...nagyszülőknél Egerben az van és rendszeresen átpakolják a csatornákat de hogy minek? Nem győzöm mindig beállítgatni nagyfaternál, mert ő nem tudja.

Nálam T-online van és érdekes módon új csatornák ide vagy oda még egyszer sem rendezték át a kiosztást, és nettel se volt soha gond...hogy a UPC mit művel? Nem is értem.


----------



## alberth (2007 Szeptember 11)

Van 40 csatornánk az UPC-n, de ebből 30-on reklám megy, vagy kereskedelmi adás, kb 5-ön ismétlés... A többi műsor? hát...


----------



## h.editke (2007 Szeptember 25)

Én azt sérelmezem a UPC-nél, hogy a régi rendes előfizetők óriási hátrányban vannak és sokkal magasabb a tévé-internet előfizetési díjuk, mint a nemrég belépőknek. Hogy is van ez? Én fizetek 3-szoros árat televízió előfizetésként a mostani belépővel szemben. Ezért pártolnak el sokan egy másik szolgáltatóhoz. A régi jól bevált rendesen fizető ügyfeleket is meg kellene tartani, nem csak újakat toborozni.


----------



## marta49 (2007 Október 6)

Ez nem csak a UPC-nél van,hanem ha körbe nézünk a Bankoknál,az Internet szolgáltatoknál szintúgy.Leegyszerüsítve: Ha veszünk egy kabátot,az biztos,hogy két-három hét múlva jóval olcsóbban látjuk meg egy másik üzletben.Pech.....


----------



## amynna (2007 Október 6)

h.editke írta:


> Én azt sérelmezem a UPC-nél, hogy a régi rendes előfizetők óriási hátrányban vannak és sokkal magasabb a tévé-internet előfizetési díjuk, mint a nemrég belépőknek. Hogy is van ez? Én fizetek 3-szoros árat televízió előfizetésként a mostani belépővel szemben. Ezért pártolnak el sokan egy másik szolgáltatóhoz. A régi jól bevált rendesen fizető ügyfeleket is meg kellene tartani, nem csak újakat toborozni.


 
Mi is bementünk reklamálni, hogy is van ez címszó alatt, aztán kiderült, hogy nekünk is van lehetőségünk egy kedvezőbbre, csak két évet írattak velünk alá. így most olyan 9 ezer körül van a 12 ezer ft. helyett. De azt a nagyon olcsót nem érdemes, mert nem korlátlan és lényegesen lassabb és szinte alig van letöltési lehetőség. Szép a dumájuk, mi is nagyon haragszunk a monopolhelyzetükre.


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 7)

Nálunk a UPC-n kb 300 csatorna van, 5500 Ft-ért havonta, és klasszisokkal jobb, mint a Digi. Utóbbinál már voltak "jó" tapasztalataim. Az viszont tényleg szemétség, hogy az újak 3000-ért kapják a UPC-t, nekünk meg 5 év után könyörögni kellett, hogy valamit engedjenek már el.


----------



## amynna (2007 Október 7)

Kmaro írta:


> Nálunk a UPC-n kb 300 csatorna van, 5500 Ft-ért havonta, és klasszisokkal jobb, mint a Digi. Utóbbinál már voltak "jó" tapasztalataim. Az viszont tényleg szemétség, hogy az újak 3000-ért kapják a UPC-t, nekünk meg 5 év után könyörögni kellett, hogy valamit engedjenek már el.


 
Hogy-hogy 300 csatorna van, ezt nem értem, miért vannak különbségek?


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 7)

Nem tudom, alap csomag. Első százban a legnépszerűbbek, köztük a magyarok, 200-300-ig a többi külföldi, majd egy csomó rádióadó. Persze nem pontosan 300, de közel annyi. És hozzátenném még, hogy lehet ennél sokkal többet is kérni. Pl van olyan, hogy közel 1000 csatornát tudsz fogni.


----------



## molcsika (2007 Október 8)

Szia !
Ez így igaz ahogy írod,mert bejelented,hogy valami hiba van akkor telefonon segítséget adnak.Amit tefizetsz és ráadáésul sokáig is beszél vagy nem kapcsolja időbe.
Nálunk ez van sajnos.


----------



## molcsika (2007 Október 8)

Én a minap kaptam egy levelet,hogy többet fizetek havi díjat mint eddig. Persze mérges letem és pipa is.
Felhívtam őket akik azt mondták,hogy az inflázió és több műsort nézhetek.
De én nem kértem több műsort,-CSALÁS


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 8)

molcsika írta:


> Én a minap kaptam egy levelet,hogy többet fizetek havi díjat mint eddig. Persze mérges letem és pipa is.
> Felhívtam őket akik azt mondták,hogy az inflázió és több műsort nézhetek.
> De én nem kértem több műsort,-CSALÁS



Az a gond ezzel, hogy időnként "beetetnek" egy-két új csatornával, persze ingyen, és ha nem kapsz észbe időben, szépen fizetőssé teszik. Mert ugye ha nem mondod le /miért is mondanád, hisz ingyen van/, úgy veszik, hogy a továbbiakban fizetni is fogsz érte.


----------



## lampard (2007 Október 9)

Gondolom, úgy lehet olyan sok (mármint 300 csatorna), hogy nem kábelen kapják az adást, ha nem műholdvevő van feltéve, és azon bejön sok szabadon fogható külföldi csatorna is.


----------



## Kmaro (2007 Október 9)

Igen, a miénk műholdas. A kábelszolgáltatásukat nem ismerem.


----------



## chiotibi (2007 Október 10)

amynna írta:


> Hogy-hogy 300 csatorna van, ezt nem értem, miért vannak különbségek?


 
Sziasztok!

Bárkit beidézhettem volna, javaslom ne hagyjátok magatokat! Velem az alábi eset esett meg:
Előfizető voltam 4,900 Ft-ért UPC direkt-re. Az ujságban hirdetés: Új belépők 3,900 Ft + sport1+sport2+még pár extra csatorna (ezek az enyémben nem voltak benne)

Betipegtem a hivatalba, ahol kedvesen kérdőre vontam a hölgyet, ugyan nekem nem lehetne e lecsökkenteni a dijamat a hirdetett összegre, il megkapnom a + cstikat. És láss csodát: "de lehet"
(ez majdnem olyan volt mint a nyuszika esete a halállistával)
Ezután már csak egy kérdésem volt: Miért nem küldenek maguktól egy levelet, hogy tisztel előfizetőnk, úgy döntöttünk, hogy Ön mától kevesebbet fizet többért. Ha teccik teccik, ha nem akkor is.
Erre a válasz: aki nem olyan élelmes mint ön az többet fizet a továbbiakban is, több a profit.

Szóval csak keményen és határozottan!

Üdv: T.


----------



## kandel (2008 Április 14)

Hasonló eset, csak akkor a hölgy nem hagyta jóvá a csökkentett havidíjat.
Meglévő szolgáltatást lemondtuk, más néven megkötöttük az új szerződést és kinyalhatják. Bocs a szóhasználatért!


----------



## Szöszító (2008 Április 15)

Megbocsátunk


----------



## Balázs979 (2008 Április 24)

Szomorú..


----------



## bab-o (2008 Április 27)

én már három éve vagyok a upc ügyfele.de nagyon utálom már az egészet.két hónapja nincsen adás nálam mert kikötötték.minden befizetett csekkem megvan és mégis azt mondták hogy elmaradásom van,majd közölték hogy nyolcezerért visszakötik.hát köszöntem szépen nem kell.rendesen fizettem és mégis velem szórakoznak.


----------



## bab-o (2008 Április 27)

ha valaki érti ezt akkor gratulálok neki


----------



## MasterChief18 (2008 Június 10)

Ha igazán szereted a kihívásokat, akkor legyél Tré-Kábel előfizető és majd megtudod mi az igazi sz_pás


----------



## stee (2008 Június 10)

Nekem is folyamatosan kikötötték a direct-et, mert folyamatosan elfelejtettek csekket küldeni....Aztán meg 2000 forintos visszakapcsolási díj. Mikor sokadszorra már beszóltam azt mondták, hogy az én felelősségem, hogy a csekkeket hajkurásszam hónapról hónapra, és persze nekik van igazuk...
Mellesleg meg Chello Lightról simán feltettek mediumra anélkül, hogy szóltak volna, kell-e...persze akciósan...csak akkor lepődtem meg, mikor egy idő után elkezdték kiszámlázni a nagyobb csomagot...Igazi bűnbanda


----------



## poronty (2008 Június 26)

nagyon jó ez a 20 hozzászólásos rendszer^^


----------



## fishes (2008 Július 26)

A UPC pénzrabló banda.


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Van ilyen ez már nem változik


----------



## Lexxus (2008 Augusztus 7)

Legalább is szerintem.


----------



## agotagitti (2008 Augusztus 12)

Még jó, hogy éppen most akarunk a UPC-hez csatlakozni... Az a baj, hogy szerintem hiába lennének esetleg más lehetőségek (ha vannak), minden szolgáltatónál várható valami agyatlanság.
Reméljük a legjobbakat


----------



## kettyo (2008 November 11)

UPC bekaphatja.
Én nem is kapok meg minden levelet


----------



## norbi83 (2008 November 15)

Az össze szolgáltató leszarja a felhasználók problémáit, csak akkor foglalkozik vele ha már kellően összeveszett az ember velük telefonon vagy személyesen


----------



## subzero9 (2008 December 17)

Upc nem semmi


----------



## FeherMD (2008 December 28)

meg akkor foglalkozik velünk, ha éppen el vagyunk maradva a díjfizetéssel


----------



## FeherMD (2008 December 28)

de az, hogy egy hétig az ő hibájukból nincs az embernek nete az senkit nem zavar náluk, de még úgy sem, hogy reggel-este minden nap odatelefonál az ember és bejelenti


----------



## FeherMD (2008 December 28)

havi 8000-ért


----------



## FeherMD (2008 December 28)

na most jól kipuffogtam magam és most látom, hogy egy hozzászólásba is írhattam volna  a módosítással


----------



## wdtwrd (2009 Január 3)

Mi a kérdés, hogy upc vs. semmi, vagy upc vs. valami más?
(Esetleg történt változás azóta?)


----------



## pekte (2009 Január 4)

A Fibernet szolgáltatását 2008 szeptemberében lemondtam. Nem is veszem igénybe. Még mindíg küldik a számlát amit nem fizetek be. Megírtam nekik, hogy a tevékenységüket már zaklatásnak tekintem. Kíváncsi vagyok a válaszra.
pekte


----------



## atika001 (2009 Január 21)

upc off


----------



## Tethy (2009 Január 23)

Nekem hála istennek nincs upc-m, de akinek van, az mind panaszkodik rá. Lehet hogy gyors, meg minden, de úgy tudom most a digitv aki inkább előretör.


----------



## Murkel (2009 Január 29)

Tethy írta:


> Nekem hála istennek nincs upc-m, de akinek van, az mind panaszkodik rá. Lehet hogy gyors, meg minden, de úgy tudom most a digitv aki inkább előretör.


Valóban gyors a UPC, szakadások sincsenek, csak eléggé drága. Pontosan a DIGI TV-hez képest drága.
Az biztos, egyetlen percet nem gondolkodnék az áttérésen, ha lenne nálunk. Egyelőre várni kell, az internet meg nagyon jó ha van.
Esetleg pont ez az, amit kihasználnak?


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

tényleg durva dolog ez


----------



## buy (2009 Február 2)

de midnen más szolgáltatónál is megörténik ez


----------



## Capi (2009 Február 3)

Az a helyzet, hogy a drága, havi 10000.- Ft-os havidíj mellett korlátozta a UPC a torrentezési letöltés sebességét. Na mármost, ha ezt lekorlátozza, akkor minek a széles sáv?? Egy hatalmával visszaélő nyomorult cég. A Digikábel állítólag jobb, két hónap múlva megtudjuk.


----------



## Koroknay bela (2009 Február 4)

Capi írta:


> A Digikábel állítólag jobb, két hónap múlva megtudjuk.


Háááát, nem tudom, nálunk digikábel van, és akinek van a környezetemben, az mind köpköd. Mondjuk én meg azért nem tudok viszonyítani, mert itt meg UPC nincs, de az biztos, hogy a digivel mindennaposak a viták. Nekem csak a tv volt digi, azt kénytelen voltam lemondani, mert katasztrófális volt. A feleségem munkahelyén áttértek erre a kábeles telefonra, (mer' az ocsó) de azzal is gondok vannak, van hogy amikor telefonálni akarnak, perceket várnak a "búgó"-ra, hogy egyáltalán elkezdhessen tárcsázni. A net-tnél a legtöbben arra panaszkodtak, hogy gyakran megszakad a kapcsolat, illetve ha bármilyen probléma van a net-tel és reklamálnak, rendszeresen lerázzák az ügyfelet, hogy a gépe a rossz. Azután huzavona pár hónapig, és kiderül, hogy a modem volt a ludas. Mégegyszer mondom, nem saját tapasztalat, ne vegyétek készpénznek, de ilyeneket hallok nap mint nap.


----------



## komejni (2009 Február 8)

Basszák meg a traffic shapeingjüket. P2p Forever.


----------



## komejni (2009 Február 8)

Koroknay bela írta:


> Háááát, nem tudom, nálunk digikábel van, és akinek van a környezetemben, az mind köpköd. Mondjuk én meg azért nem tudok viszonyítani, mert itt meg UPC nincs, de az biztos, hogy a digivel mindennaposak a viták. Nekem csak a tv volt digi, azt kénytelen voltam lemondani, mert katasztrófális volt. A feleségem munkahelyén áttértek erre a kábeles telefonra, (mer' az ocsó) de azzal is gondok vannak, van hogy amikor telefonálni akarnak, perceket várnak a "búgó"-ra, hogy egyáltalán elkezdhessen tárcsázni. A net-tnél a legtöbben arra panaszkodtak, hogy gyakran megszakad a kapcsolat, illetve ha bármilyen probléma van a net-tel és reklamálnak, rendszeresen lerázzák az ügyfelet, hogy a gépe a rossz. Azután huzavona pár hónapig, és kiderül, hogy a modem volt a ludas. Mégegyszer mondom, nem saját tapasztalat, ne vegyétek készpénznek, de ilyeneket hallok nap mint nap.



Az UPC dettó szar. Ahogy előttem írták a p2p forgalmat "managelik" Azaz megy a traffic shapeing. elméletileg az eredeti sebesség 30%-ra, de ez jóval rosszabb. 8-10 k a sebessége a torrentnek. Ráadásul a fejállomások túlterheltek. Ha megvan az ÁSZF-ben garantált minimát érték, akkor az üyfél bekaphatja. (jóval kisebbek ezek az értékek, mint a csomag névleges értéke. A digitv lehet, hogy xar, de legalább nincs shapeing, és ha megy, akkor a teljes sávszélesség ki van használva.. Még ha 1 órát megy 1 nap a 20/20 megabit 3500 ft/hó áron, akkor is jobban megéri, mint a UPC...


----------



## dellas (2009 Február 12)

Olyan torrent program van ami titkosítja a forgalmat nem?!
csak hallottam valamit.


----------



## dellas (2009 Február 12)

DELUGE.azzal hasít a torrent is


----------



## dellas (2009 Február 12)

Olyan torrent program van ami titkosítja a forgalmat nem?!
csak hallottam valamit.Deluge asszem.


----------



## hobbihilda (2009 Március 4)

Nagy probléma esetén ne 1221-et hívjátok. Nincs se a telefonkönyvben, se a honlapjukon, de létezik egy recepciós telefonszám (Budapesti UPC-ről van szó) - 456 26 00 - persze itt is megpróbálják az embert lerázni, de ha elég szívós és ügyes a hívó, akkor kapcsolják. Nekem így sikerült a jogi osztályukat elérnem, amit csak hosszas levelezéssel lehetett volna.
üdv,
Hilda


----------



## Nita129 (2009 Március 5)

nálunk elvileg több szolgáltató közül is lehet választani, de a gyakorlatban csak a UPC van. régebben MATÁV (T-com) telefonunk+behívós netünk v. (ősidők), de amikor le akartuk cseréltetni modemesre közölték, h. a mi címünk nem szerepel a fejlesztési tervekben (a mellettünk lévő irodában t-comos net/tel stb.van). ekkor lemondtuk, és átmentük a UPC-hez.


----------



## csokispuding (2009 Március 8)

Nekünk csak személyesen sikerült lemondani a UPC-t, mert fél óra várakozás után nagy nehezen kapcsolták a kollégát, akinél le lehetett volna mondani, ha az a "kedves" fiatalember meg nem szakítja a vonalat. Nem volt kedve dolgozni?!


----------



## pollypocket (2009 Március 18)

Csak annyit fűznék az egészhez, hogy lehet benne valami, hogy szar a UPC, de a többi internetszolgáltató teljesítménye még gagyibb.


----------



## jeti69 (2009 Március 21)

Igen, bar bele sem kellett volna irni! 



Kika írta:


> Valamelyik modi igazan kiszedhetne a fenti levelbol az azonositokat


----------



## capap (2009 Április 2)

én már rég nem küzdök velük. drágák is, meg nagyon elszállt velük a ló. igaz, minőségben jobbak a diginél, de aztán ennyi: minden más ellenük szól.


----------



## Rucskadani (2009 Április 13)

*upc? köszi nem *

Sziasztok! nekünk sokáig volt upc, mint televízió, de mivel internet is be lett köttetve már egy jó ideje, ezért ADSL T-online-s net lett betéve, mert akkoriba az UPC-nél korlátos volt az internet... ugyhogy azóta nincs upc nekünk


----------



## szaffee (2009 Április 13)

én aszittem hogy ez csak egy beteg topiccímD de látom itt komolyan veszik az ipart DD


----------



## Davenport74 (2009 Április 22)

Most is korlátozott az internet, csak nem publikálják.


----------



## pigi67 (2009 Május 23)

*upc*

Az ellőző lakásunkban Upc szolgáltatta a kábeltv-t velük nem volt semmi baj. Itt az új lakóhelyünkön t-com van. Két hónapja nem javítják me g az internetet, hol van szolgáltatás egy-két órát hol nincs. Szerintem mostanában mindegyik szolgáltató romlott.


----------



## Lyna53 (2009 Május 25)

Én már kiléptem ettől a szolgáltatótól, igaz nem ment könnyen, mivel a ft kerekítés miatt többet fizettem, s utána kaptam számlát 1 ft tartozásról (ami ugye már nem létező pénz volt akkor). Reklamálásomra elnézést kértek és kaptam ismét egy számlát nulla forintról is. Pedig a levél és számla költsége jóval a többszörösébe került. Szerencsére itt nálunk már több szolgáltató van, szabad a választás!!!


----------



## dzsingi (2009 Június 5)

Csak rosszat halottam roluk .


----------



## atoht (2009 Június 28)

Régebben nekünk is volt és nem akadt vele problémánk, de amikor lejárt a hűségnyilatkozat majdnem megduplázták a havi díját. Kérdésünkre a válasz: Hosszabbítsunk és megint kevesebb lesz. 
Azóta Digi van, hűség nélkül, olcsóbban.


----------



## blobov (2009 Augusztus 10)

A Mezzo, Zone Europa, Bebe Tévé helyébe miért nem adnak más csatornát? Valaki tudja, hogyan lehetne ezt kikényszeríteni tőlük?


----------



## Zsenília (2009 Augusztus 10)

blobov írta:


> A Mezzo, Zone Europa, Bebe Tévé helyébe miért nem adnak más csatornát? Valaki tudja, hogyan lehetne ezt kikényszeríteni tőlük?



Ízlések és pofonok. Tudod, van akinek ezek fontos csatornák. Nekem is az egyik.


----------



## dittmár (2009 Augusztus 12)

Sziasztok!
Végig olvastam az összes hozzászólást,mert én is UPC-t akartam
kötni.Nagyon sok helyen átverik az embert,s a szolgáltató hibájáért mi rohangálunk és fecséreljük az időnket.Általában a felhasználók szívnak. Sajnos a magyarokkal az a baj hogy nincs összefogás,együtt sok mindent ki tudnánk harcolni magunknak.
Már a drasztikus üzemanyagáremeléseknél is megfordult a fejemben,hogy ha csak egy hétig tiltakozásképpen senki nem tankolna,rettent összegtől esnének el, ami talán gondolkodásra késztetné őket,és talán elkezdenék respectálni a többség akaratát. Hasonló módszerrel a UPC-t is térdre tudná kényszeríteni az a temérdek jogosan elégedetlen felhasználó. Erről egyenlőre csak álmodozunk,és hagyjuk magunkat tovább szívatni!Nem én találtam ki hogy egységben az erő,de aki kitalálta, az rázizzent valamire.
Üdv mindenkinek Rland


----------



## Sissics (2009 Augusztus 19)

Én pár éve már náluk vagyok de ne sok hiba történ az eltelt időszak alatt.Engem inkább az bánt hogy igen csak drágák a többi szolgáltatóhoz képest.


----------



## Sacibaba (2009 Szeptember 1)

sajnos minden romlott manapság itthon


----------



## Sacibaba (2009 Szeptember 1)

*sajnos*

sajnos minden romlott manapság itthon


----------



## Pjoe (2009 Szeptember 8)

Üdv!

Nem pont net, de talán kicsit idevág. T-kábel, Set-Top Box.
Szoftverfrissítés után (amit a szolgáltató indít, nekem beleszólásom sincs) se kép, se hang... Bármelyik csatornára lépek, az üzenet:"ennek a csatornának nem vagyok előfizetője". Hm...
Volt már problémám a dobozzal, ezért rutinból, kikapcs, kártya kivesz, csatlakozó takarít, vissza, bekapcs.
Továbbra is semmi.
Ügyfélszolgálat, hibabejelentés, menürendszeren végiglépkedek. Siker, hamar felveszik, nem kell hallgatnom sokáig a zenét... Hölgy kezdené végigvinni a sablonlépéseket, én jelzem, hogy megvolt, pipálhat.
Elég hamar kifogyott az ötletekből, (hisz a hibalistája véges) így felvette a hibát, majd jelentkeznek a szervízes kollégák.
Másnap reggel hívnak is, elmondom újra, mi a gondom, mit tettem eddig. Jó a mai nap valamikor kijönnek. Üljek otthon, és várjam őket, mintha más dolgom nem is lenne...

Folyt
Na, délután fél négy, megérkezik két ember. Cipőstől át a nagyszoba világos szőnyegén. oppá, a párom kicsit rosszallóan néz, de sebaj, legalább itt vannak, utánna mehetünk a dolgunkra.
Szervízes fogja a távirányítót, belép a menübe, megnézi a kártya jogosultságot... aha itt a gond... Telefonál egyet, öt perc múlva működik minden.
Érdeklődésemre elmondja, hogy ez jelenleg "TÍPUS-HIBA" a frissítés után.
Kérdem én, ha tényleg típushiba, és már több helyen előfordult, miért nem kérdezett rá az ügyfeles kisasszony? Nem lehetett volna feltenni a hibalistájára?
Vagy legalább másnap reggel a szervízes kolléga? Hisz ezt én is meg tudtam volna nézni neki, ha elmondja, mit szeretne tudni...
Ki sem kellett volna jönnie, nem kell otthon várnom egész nap, és öt perc múlva lett volna adás.
Hát a T-csoport sem jobb... :-(


----------



## ppisti (2009 Október 4)

Milyen érdekes, velem is ugyanez történt. /Hál isten nekünk nincs világos szőnyegünk/ A rossz az volt hogy nekem péntek délutántól hétfő délig kellett várni. De akkor már kissé habzott a szám széle.


----------



## grabbi (2010 Január 6)

sziasztok A UPC jó,csak nagyon drága szerintem amellet hogy már rengeteg szolgáltató van. szerintem váltani fogok én is


----------



## eszter1527 (2010 Január 17)

*upc*

teljesen igazat kell adnom, én is észlelem mindazt ami írtok, és szégyen szerintem.


----------



## ER-81307 (2010 Január 27)

Hello!

A UPC-nél vagyok internet előfizető. Névlegesen(!!!) 15/5 Mbit-es nettel, amiből a letöltés teljesül is általában, ha épp nem korlátoznak le, a a feltöltés 1 Mbit fölé soha nem ment. Adassék meg mindennapi feltöltésünk!


----------



## ember2003 (2010 Január 31)

Mindegyik szolgáltatónál vannak jó és rossz tapasztalatok ez mindig sok mindenek a függvénye. Én egy kis szolgáltatónál vagyok és a 30/30 netem tökéletesen megy.


----------



## tlp (2010 Február 6)

Nekem is a kábel TV társaságommal van baj. Most váltották a fejem felett a szolgáltató. (meg sem kérdeztek) Az új szolgáltató viszont nem tudja vagy 4 hónapja leemelni a számlámról a pénzt. Ezért engem piszkálnak. Én meg őket.


----------



## Joza (2010 Február 12)

Eddig a UPC-nél voltunk és csak egyetlen gondom van velük, hogy drágák. A háromszor gyorsabb netet pl. más szolgáltatónál harmad áron is elérheti az ember.


----------



## gabii (2010 Július 12)

Sziasztok azt szeretnem kerdezni hogy a upc-t lehet e fogni kanadaba?


----------



## Lugo70 (2010 Július 22)

Amint lehetett lecseréltem a UPC-t. Anyagi megfontolásból.


----------



## szitagrafix (2010 Július 25)

*Upc*

Ne számíts semmi jóra


Garfi írta:


> Tisztelt UPC!
> 
> Szerződésünket (ÜF. szám: ********) június elején kötöttük önökkel. Emlékeztetném önöket, hogy a szerződésben (illetve óriásplakátokon a városban orrba szájba) július és augusztus hónapra bőszen hirdetik a két hónap ingyenes szolgáltatást.
> 
> ...


----------



## AlbertPéter (2010 November 19)

Szevasztok
A T-Home se jobb mint a UPC, adják a 15MB sávszélességet boldog - boldogtalannak, a 15GB ból garantálnak 1GB-ot. Az ország 95% án nem érhető el 4,5 - 5GB nál nagyobb, mi ez ha nem a felhasználók egyértemú becsapása. Nem beszélve arról, hogy ha csak egy Gb al megy azért is annyit kell fiztni mint a tizenötért. 
A szolgáltatás minősége jó ha eléri a minimális küszöbértéket, legalább is vidéken.


----------



## Jaszladany (2010 November 19)

Pesten is jó. Én meg vagyok vele elégedve.


----------



## AlbertPéter (2010 November 19)

elhiszem, de probáld ki pl kiskunmajsán


----------



## teddy619 (2010 November 23)

Egyetértek, vidéken ritkán lehet csak elérni az 5MB-es sebességet, akkor minek a 15?


----------



## matyixi (2012 Február 10)

Reszvetem minden Fibernet ugyfelnek


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Igazad van! SAjnos


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Amúgy több sebből vérzik a UPC de sokat nem lehet tenni.


----------



## peto.istvan (2012 Június 1)

Már én is megütöttem velük a bokámat ?


----------



## AKN (2012 Június 10)

"ABSOLUTE GRATIS" nem vált be ?


----------



## forest559 (2013 Január 30)

A UPC már csak ilyen nem foglalkoznak az ügyféllel csak magukkal.de még mindig jobb mint a többi


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

az upc csak elfelejti a kis betüket irni


----------



## jusztin1968 (2013 Február 9)

egyébként énis nálluk fizetek .amugyjok!


----------



## tonyo0526 (2013 Március 2)

Hmm Upc... nem a legjobb!


----------

